# For the People Who Were Looking For The GLUTAMINE BOOK



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

There were several glutamine threads and I said I remembered reading a book written by a doctor about it and would look it up. Fianlly got around to it.The book is called THE ULTIMATE NUTRIENT:GLUTAMINE The Essential Nonessential Amino Acid by Judy Shabert, MD, RDIt is available on Amazon for $8.95The url is: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...r=2-1/102-64875 08-3420903 I am not advocating nor dissuading either...just posting the information people want.Have A Lead Free Day!MNL www.leapallergy.com


----------

